# Official John Deere TOC Bicycle Thread



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2021)

It is the intent to have this thread be an archive of Deere literature, ads, and bikes.  Please add any information or pictures of known examples of bicycles so we can expand our knowledge of these wheels.

Here is what I have found on the Deere product line so far.  I have checked with Bill Smith at the Wheelmen library and they do not have any catalogs or additional information.

Can anyone comment on how companies disseminated print blocks in the 19th century.  The images of the men's and lady's bike appear in different 1896 advertisements across the country.  Is it safe to assume Deere sent print blocks out to their agents/retailers to be used in local newspapers?  Or are these images merely "stock art" blocks the newspaper printers bought to use ad hoc?


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

November 2, 1893 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)




March 31, 1895 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)




September 8, 1895 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)




February 25, 1896 - Omaha Daily Bee (Omaha NE)




March 12, 1897 - The Abilene Weekly Chronicle (Abilene KS)




April 8, 1897 - Jamestown Weekly (Jamestown ND)




May 8, 1897 - The Ottawa Herald (Ottawa KS)




May 26, 1897 - The Evening Herald (Ottawa KS)




April 17, 1898 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)




October 28, 1898 - Echo de Louest (Minneapolis MN)




April 9, 1899 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)




May 8, 1899 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2021)

Here are some others from 1895-1896.  Note all the Deere specific bikes have the same artwork even though the ads are from different parts of the country.  In the large ad the bicycle printing block artwork is different (possibly this is depicting the Dayton or Tribune?).  The ladies bike depicted in the Kansas City Tribune ad is also different (maybe a Spaulding or Tribune model?).  The 1896 Deere exclusive ads all seem to share the same artwork; reference the Feb. Omaha Bee ad Jeff posted above and the Jamestown Weekly Alert below.  Interestingly there are subtle differences on the 1895 San Francisco printing block artwork (could this be left over blocks from the 1895 bicycle line?).

Jamestown Weekly Alert, Jamestown, North Dakota, Mar. 19, 1896



San Francisco Examiner, Dec. 25, 1895



Kansas City Gazette, May 22, 1896



Star Tribune: Mar. 7, 1896, Minneapolis, MN


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2021)

Another observation from the the March 12, 1897 - The Abilene Weekly Chronicle (Abilene KS) Jeff posted above.  If we are to believe the artwork is a Deere tandem it is my opinion Schwinn built the bicycle.  The hanging bottom bracket, frame design, and the front BB guard are completely Schwinn.  The rear chain ring must have been chosen for use on the Deere bicycles as it is not what was used on The Worlds.

It would be great to see images of an 1897 Deere tandem to confirm this theory.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2021)

Sold at auction: August 5th, 2017; and I think it then sold again at Mechum a year later for over three times as much.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

Sold on eBay: July 2, 2020


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sold at auction: August 5th, 2017
> 
> View attachment 1399675
> View attachment 1399676



Incorrect saddle bars wheels    1898 Deere


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

Craigslist: March 2021


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Sold on eBay: July 2, 2020
> 
> View attachment 1399684
> 
> ...



1899  Deere    HMR saddle


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

Newspaper article about John Deere Corporate Archives:









						Ickes: Off Limits at John Deere Corporate Archives
					

What a wonderful surprise.




					qctimes.com


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1399702



I have that catalog it covers 1898 Bicycles and all accessories available.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

April 15, 1900 - Star Tribune (Minneapolis MN)
The ad lists 1899 and 1900 Deere Bicycles for sale.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Another observation from the the March 12, 1897 - The Abilene Weekly Chronicle (Abilene KS) Jeff posted above.  If we are to believe the artwork is a Deere tandem it is my opinion Schwinn built the bicycle.  The hanging bottom bracket, frame design, and the front BB guard are completely Schwinn.  The rear chain ring must have been chosen for use on the Deere bicycles as it is not what was used on The Worlds.
> 
> It would be great to see images of an 1897 Deere tandem to confirm this theory.
> 
> View attachment 1399671


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

From Information I have read they were offered as Gents and Gents as well


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 27, 2021)

JO BO said:


> From Information I have read they were offered as Gents and Gents as well



Interesting tandem; thanks for posting Jo Bo.  That one doesn't have the hanging bottom brackets per the 1897 newspaper advertisement.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Apparently the last year of production a coaster brake was offered.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Some 1897 offerings included a racer among others


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Someone stole a Deere Roadster in May 1896.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)

March 9, 1897 - Fort Scott Daily Monitor (Fort Scott KS)


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Someone stole a Deere Roadster in May 1896.
> 
> View attachment 1399883



Was found 125 years later under a porch in California


to clarify this is a joke to those who are in the know.....


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

1897 Moline Special


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Earliest known Deere bicycle  1894-5


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

Some Deere filigree for you


----------



## JO BO (Apr 27, 2021)

correspondence


----------



## JO BO (Apr 28, 2021)

1898 Deere Model A


----------



## JO BO (Apr 29, 2021)

A nice Deere on display


----------



## JO BO (Apr 29, 2021)

hubs


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 30, 2021)

Another photo of the one in John Deere Collection. I took this photo in 2007 when it was on display in the John Deere Pavilion in Moline IL.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2021)

This huge 1898/99 catalog just arrived. Over fifty pages of bicycle and accessories!


----------



## JO BO (Sep 4, 2022)

Trying to finish up the Deere for a show next weekend. Will be a Yesterday’s Farmers steam tractor and Threshing Bee. Local site for me. I hope they enjoy such a rare bird. Maybe I can get a few of the spectators to catch the bike collecting bug. I am going to put a light coat of oil on it just prior to show so the Brewster green paint (that’s left) will pop out. I wish I could find period correct Morgan and Wright tires for it though.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 4, 2022)

Had this for many years.Moline Special Model D Deere & Webber Minneapolis


----------



## JO BO (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice catalog on Ebay  showing some Deere pics/info I hadn't seen before.  Wonder if there are others in it?


----------

